# Learning and playing!



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Fly who is deaf has mastered signs for sit and shake hands so far! So proud!

















Toby has started to play with him now he's a bit bigger!









He likes to destroy the garden and fling grass about.

:')

He is so lovely.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: so gorgeous!!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm happy to see you saved a deaf dog I had a friend who adopted a deaf dog, she was very very smart
Here's link on about other technics training 
DDEAF, Training With A Vibrating Collar

She used a V-Collar it is a vibrate collar use made for deaf dogs, (It is not a shock collar), It is useful if you want to call the dogs back in the house you can't simply shout at a dog's name to come in the house. Now they have amazing training tool to use to get your dog's attention what not


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

He's gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------

